# Nail trimming?! Vets expensive!!



## Seventh stars

Went to pets at home (where my vets is)
To ask if they had anything to trim cats claws they don't sell them for cats :mad2:
So had to ask my vets and they where like omg you can't do them yourselves, i do my mums dogs (u know cats and dogs are different but same concept!)
So because reno's and pudseys are that bad i asked how much £9 per cat and indoor cats i suggest you bring them in once a month im not paying £18 a month! (Why are cat post/trees useless 

Don't you think thats expensive?
How much do you spend on your cats claws?


----------



## Cookieandme

I had Cookie's done at Companion Care and I didn't think it was too bad, then I had April's done at my new vet and that was more expensive.

I took her in recently to the weight check clinic and I asked the nurse to check her claws as they are like needles, the nurse said they were fine so I didn't bother.

Both mine at indoors / garden kitties and there is no way I can do them myself.


----------



## spid

My vet does them free if you are in for a consult anyway. But I trim them myself anyway. Certainly wouldn't pay £9 for someone else to do it.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

You can use the same clippers as you use for your mums dog!! We have a couple of pairs of clippers in work but they all get used for dogs/cats alike even for rabbits etc!!!!


----------



## Aurelie

Nancy's breeder showed me how to do it when I collected her and I have always done it myself. I use baby nail clippers.


----------



## Bryxy

My vet does my cats and dogs for free during consult, I've never taken them in specifically to get their claws cut though. If I did I'd expect there to be a small price since it does take up their time albeit barely any of it, £9 is a stretch especially if you've got more than one cat!


----------



## Toby Tyler

I have always done my own cat's claw trimming and can't imagine taking them to the vets to have it done. I have a clipper designed for cats nails that I've had for over 25 years. I trim my 3 cats claws once every 2 weeks, it takes less than a minute per cat. They don't mind one bit, but I started when they were youngsters. I make it into something they seem to enjoy and wait in line for.


----------



## Paddypaws

Pets at Home themselves certainly sell nail clippers even if the vet Companion Care does not.
I only started to clip nails as mine got older and I use
Mikki Small Nail Clipper (MI6276150) - £8.29
to carefully take just the tip off each nail. 
My vet now has a sign up in his room saying that nail clipping will be charged at £9 I think if it is during a regular consultation. The first time I wanted it done, I took a cat in and got the nurse to show me what to do and was then able to do it myself in future.


----------



## buffie

I started with Meeko when he was a baby ,and those who know his history will understand that was no picnic,but he just accepts(doesn't enjoy) it now.As the others have said if needed I can get them done during a consult .
As for the scratchers not keeping them short,I may be wrong here but I think the reason cats scratch things is more of a territory marking ritual than anything although it does seem to help to remove the old pieces of claw sheath.


----------



## Joy84

Toby Tyler said:


> I have always done my own cat's claw trimming and can't imagine taking them to the vets to have it done. I have a clipper designed for cats nails that I've had for over 25 years. I* trim my 3 cats claws once every 2 weeks, it takes less than a minute per cat. They don't mind one bit, but I started when they were youngsters. I make it into something they seem to enjoy and wait in line for. *


HOW ?! :confused1:

Phoebe puts up such fight as if I was trying to kill her! 
I'm usually exausted after each paw and need a break ...
And she gets treats!
I tend to do her front legs one day and back another and anyway claws in her back ones tend to need trimming less often.
She's got lots of scratchers and climbs trees when out on walkies and it's not too bad, I do it about once a month.
I was scared about doing it the first time, but Carly explained it to me and said if she can do it, then anyone can! 
Even tho it's a struggle I wouldn't pay to have it done


----------



## Toby Tyler

Joy84 said:


> HOW ?! :confused1:


My clipper looks very similar to the one Paddypaws uses.

I hold them in my lap so they are sitting with all four paws facing out. I take one paw, press the pad to expose the nail and hook it where it curves and quickly nip the claw. When I get done with one paw, I kiss it and tell them what a good boy they are with each snip. Then they get a treat when we are all done, which they have come to expect as part of the routine.


----------



## Joy84

Toby Tyler said:


> My clipper looks very similar to the one Paddypaws uses.
> 
> I hold them in my lap so they are sitting with all four paws facing out. I take one paw, press the pad to expose the nail and hook it where it curves and quickly nip the claw. When I get done with one paw, I kiss it and tell them what a good boy they are with each snip. Then they get a treat when we are all done, which they have come to expect as part of the routine.


Well, in theory I use the same method but it looks like this ...

I bring the clippers over ----> Phoebe runs off.
I chase Phoebe ----> she thinks it's great fun.
I give up chasing her ----> she's disappointed the play is over and gets suspicious of what I will do next.
I manage to catch her ----> she tries to scratch my eyes out.
I put up a heroic fight and put her in position described by you ----> she meows, wails, growls and fights to run off.
My mouth gets dry from saying "it's ok baby, mummy's not going to hurt you, you know it has to be done" over and over and over again ----> she's having none of it.
I give up trying to pacify her and start clipping ----> she expects to be freed after each claw.
I finish one paw and am so tired I have to let her go, give her a treat and hope she will put up less fight when I've got my energy back to do the second one ----> silly me :mad2:


----------



## buffie

Joy84 said:


> Well, in theory I use the same method but it looks like this ...
> 
> I bring the clippers over ----> Phoebe runs off.
> I chase Phoebe ----> she thinks it's great fun.
> I give up chasing her ----> she's disappointed the play is over and gets suspicious of what I will do next.
> I manage to catch her ----> she tries to scratch my eyes out.
> I put up a heroic fight and put her in position described by you ----> she meows, wails, growls and fights to run off.
> My mouth gets dry from saying "it's ok baby, mummy's not going to hurt you, you know it has to be done" over and over and over again ----> she's having none of it.
> I give up trying to pacify her and start clipping ----> she expects to be freed after each claw.
> I finish one paw and am so tired I have to let her go, give her a treat and hope she will put up less fight when I've got my energy back to do the second one ----> silly me :mad2:


Is Phoebe a "lap-napper" if so try to have clippers in a pocket or close to hand so that you can start to gentley clip her claws while she is relaxed
, in theory this should work .
Even if you just build up to it by gentley handling her paws without clipping just to get her used to it.


----------



## Haunted

My vet does Oscar's nails for free whenever I have to pop Oscar in for something, so I guess I'm lucky in that way, but I started to do them myself recently..


----------



## LBC

I have clicker trained my cat, and she allows me to trim her nails with minimal fuss.

I may do a how to video sometime if anyone is interested on clicker training their pusscat to be good for trimming...(not all cats will take to it though.)


----------



## 1336252

I trim kitties myself, they always get suspicious whenever I open 'the draw' to where I keep them.:

I ususally do it when they're asleep, One at a time.

The two little ones are really good and will just sit there letting me do it.

Panda is the drama queen.... I only have to come near her with the small shiny things and she's darting around. When she's asleep I have to do hers too.


----------



## Jansheff

I wouldn't pay anyone else either. That would be £27 a month I'd be spending on cat claws! I do it myself, it's no more difficult than cutting your child's fingernails, as long as they're co-operative. I wait till mine are sleepy, turn them tummy up on my lap and they just purr and revel in the attention.

Pets At Home certainly used to sell clippers because that's where I bought mine from. The sceptic in me thinks they've probably stopped selling them so they can get 9 quid a go! 

Just take the sharp tip off, not too short that you get the quick. There are videos on you tube I think or if you google you'll find diagrams to help you clip. If you start while they're kittens it will be much easier.


----------



## Lunabuma

Here's a link to a how to. I've had no problem cutting a little amount from Luna and Ziggy's. Wait until they are all sleepy.

How to clip your cats claws article


----------



## Slim33

We rescued Florence at 12 weeks old and I started doing hers early so she is used to it, although I can only really do it when she is snoozing. She's pretty bomb proof and nothing phases her much.....

We rescued Mikey at 15 months old. His claws were so long and sharp but he will not let me near them and I value my skin too much!! Even when he's in a deep sleep he wakes if I touch his paws, and on the rare occasion he doesn't the sound of the clippers snapping of the claw tip absolutely freaks him out. He's a very jumpy cat anyway. 

I've given up doing Mikey's now. I do Florence less than once a month as they go outside which helps. 

I wouldn't pay £18 a month for the vet to do it! I wonder if any one has any tips for the difficult cats?!? I've tried treats etc but Mikey is nobody's fool!!


----------



## Grace_Lily

£9!  

That is extortionate. I have 2 different types of nail trimmers for the animals here, one of the guillotine style and one of the scissor style (which cost a few £'s from zooplus). I don't actually trim the cats claws except for one of Marley's because his one paw is a bit deformed and the claw doesn't wear down normally. I find both trimmers easy to use on my 8 bunnies though, would recommend either type.


----------



## Jenny1966

Manny sits and puts his paw in my hand so I can clip his nails 


With Molly I have to catch her in a good mood  and be very quick!! I can normally do a couple before she bites me :lol: If all else fails she gets them done at the groomer!


----------



## Joy84

buffie said:


> *Is Phoebe a "lap-napper"* if so try to have clippers in a pocket or close to hand so that you can start to gentley clip her claws while she is relaxed
> , in theory this should work .
> Even if you just build up to it by gentley handling her paws without clipping just to get her used to it.


Nah! Since she got the tree she doesn't sleep on my lap ...
She sleeps on me most of the night but only comes after I lied down and turned the light off 
The thing is she really doesn't mind the clipping itself- it's the fact that she's being held against her will <even if it's just a paw, I tried ...>


----------



## MollyMilo

I don't even worry about cutting my cats nails until they get to the age they can't retract them


----------



## sskmick

Seventh stars said:


> Went to pets at home (where my vets is)
> To ask if they had anything to trim cats claws they don't sell them for cats :mad2:
> So had to ask my vets and they where like omg you can't do them yourselves, i do my mums dogs (u know cats and dogs are different but same concept!)
> So because reno's and pudseys are that bad i asked how much £9 per cat and indoor cats i suggest you bring them in once a month im not paying £18 a month! (Why are cat post/trees useless
> 
> Don't you think thats expensive?
> How much do you spend on your cats claws?


I would have thought it expensive but I had my three cats claws clipped by the vet in 2009, and was charged £15.00 per cat. £45.00 bloody quid. I was taking two of them to a cat show at the time and I didn't have the confidence to do it myself.

"Mikka" can't remember the company name properly do a claw clipper which are like small scissors with a notch where the claw sits and snip.

I do it myself now just clip bits at a time. I even clipped the dogs dew claws a few weeks ago. I don't do the rabbits though, the petshop where we bought Barney from offer the service for £3.50 so I'm expecting it to be £4.00 now.

Vets4Pets who we are now registered with, due us moving to a new home, have free regular free health checks with a vet nurse who clips claws as part of the free health check.


----------



## sskmick

Joy84 said:


> HOW ?! :confused1:
> 
> Phoebe puts up such fight as if I was trying to kill her!
> I'm usually exausted after each paw and need a break ...
> And she gets treats!
> I tend to do her front legs one day and back another and anyway claws in her back ones tend to need trimming less often.
> She's got lots of scratchers and climbs trees when out on walkies and it's not too bad, I do it about once a month.
> I was scared about doing it the first time, but Carly explained it to me and said if she can do it, then anyone can!
> Even tho it's a struggle I wouldn't pay to have it done


I know where you are coming from, I get hubby to hold on to the cat and I take a paw press to expose the claw and I just snip the tip. Done regularly as someone says it takes seconds. I only do one or two paws at one sitting, I assess how the cat is coping or rather how hubby is coping.


----------



## MCWillow

I've never clipped any of mines claws - should I be? :blush:


----------



## Joy84

sskmick said:


> I know where you are coming from, I get hubby to hold on to the cat and I take a paw press to expose the claw and I just snip the tip. Done regularly as someone says it takes seconds. I only do one or two paws at one sitting, I assess how the cat is coping or rather how hubby is coping.


First time I got my Mum and a blanket to help ...
Phoebe was still tiny at the time but got SUPER-CAT power and won the battle


----------



## sskmick

MCWillow said:


> I've never clipped any of mines claws - should I be? :blush:


It isn't always necessary, I never clipped my indoor/outdoor cats claws. The cats I own today are indoor so it just helps to limit damage, and keeps them tidy.

It is important if you take them to shows they need to be clipped about a week or so before the show so they don't have the just cut rough feel to them.


----------



## Toby Tyler

buffie said:


> Even if you just build up to it by gentley handling her paws without clipping just to get her used to it.


That's what I've done since they were all kittens so they're used to having paws handled. Their paws get kisses all the time too.  Toby used to very gently touch his other paw to my cheek whilst I clipped. :001_wub: I miss that.

I think you do need to get them used to handling their paws so they trust you first. Great suggestion to wait till she's asleep. :sneaky2:


----------



## Satori

I'm with buffie and TT. Cats don't mind having their nails clipped at all; they just don't like being restrained when they have other plans. My three have theirs checked about once a week and I just take the tips off the sharp ones. If I were to grab them in the middle of play time and try to hold them down, I might not get a happy outcome but if they are in a good mood or sleepy they never object. Why would they? Cats love having their paws massaged so clipping while you are doing that hardly gets noticed.

(Btw, cats don't use scratching posts to file their nails down. They use them to help shed the outer layers)


----------



## buffie

MCWillow said:


> I've never clipped any of mines claws - should I be? :blush:


Meeko's would be curled round in a circle by now if I didn't clip them,especially his dew claws and they are a b*gger to clip


----------



## MontyMaude

I trim the claws of my two because we have horrible cheap looped carpet and they catch them in the carpet when they are long, I use the very same clippers PP posted although I took the guard off mine as it got in the way, I find it easiest to get my husband to hold the cat and I quickly snip the tip off the claw. Whilst they don't love it they accept it and happily enjoy the dreamies they get at the end of the ordeal.


----------



## MCWillow

I've only got tiles or wood floors, so maybe they wear down on that - I havent noticed that their claws are long - sharp when they think my leg is a cat tree, yes, but not long!


----------



## Toby Tyler

MCWillow said:


> I've only got tiles or wood floors, so maybe they wear down on that - I havent noticed that their claws are long - sharp when they think my leg is a cat tree, yes, but not long!


I have only wood floors and mine need clipping. They get sharp as needles otherwise and would start growing inward and eventually cause problems it seems. It's something I've always done without giving it a second thought.

Even with frequent trims, Clancy still managed to snag his claw on the upholstery and injured his claw.

Here in the US they still do barbaric de-claw operations except in more progressive vets offices and some cities where it's now banned.


----------



## nightkitten

I have never clipped Wilbur's claws, they somehow don't seem to get long? Even the vet said they are fine.

Karm and Giddit get their claws clipped at the vets but it is free. I have no chance clipping them myself as they do not like being handled at all. I can't even brush them! But last month the vet said they don't need clipping when they went for their jabs. Maybe they wear them down when scrambling up and down the fence?


----------



## sharonbee

I clip my gangs claws every three weeks, they grow like wild fire lol.


----------



## Toby Tyler

sharonbee said:


> I clip my gangs claws every three weeks, they grow like wild fire lol.


Now I'm wondering if clipping them makes 'em grow faster?  The ones who aren't clipping don't need to.


----------



## nicolaa123

Never clipped Riley, but he does has some outside time if that makes a difference??

I do check his feet and claws and his claws never seem overly long, mind he scratches whenever he is awake, his posts, the fence, his mat, scratch box..or my leg  :incazzato:


----------



## spotty cats

Seventh stars said:


> Why are cat post/trees useless


They aren't useless, their job is to sharpen the claws and remove the old nail sheaths - which is exactly what they do.



Toby Tyler said:


> My clipper looks very similar to the one Paddypaws uses.
> 
> I hold them in my lap so they are sitting with all four paws facing out. I take one paw, press the pad to expose the nail and hook it where it curves and quickly nip the claw. When I get done with one paw, I kiss it and tell them what a good boy they are with each snip. Then they get a treat when we are all done, which they have come to expect as part of the routine.


That's how I do it too, minus the kissing and treats  They just get praise and a pat. Takes around 40 seconds to do all 4 paws.

I start litters at 4 weeks, so by the time they leave they're well used to it.


----------



## Wiz201

I don't bother, they keep their own claws short on their scratching mats/tree and a fence outside if necessary.


----------



## ljs85

I clip claws myself too. Tiberius is generally ok with it, when he's sleepy. Ezri can be a bit of a bugger  can only do a paw at a time with her


----------



## OrientalSlave

Toby Tyler said:


> Now I'm wondering if clipping them makes 'em grow faster?  The ones who aren't clipping don't need to.


I only clip for shows and then front paws only, and the cat or kitten rapidly restores them to their normal condition. It only takes a few days. But then they maintain them. The front ones they maintain with a scratching post, the back ones by chewing. I did clip my old cat's claws as he wasn't doing that and they did get too long, but normal claws in a healthy cat get 'so long' and no longer. Some cats have an abnormal claw and polydactyls probably have a foot-full of them and those claws do need trimming.

I don't think clipping them affects how they grow, but I do think it affects how the cat maintains them. At shows I've seen some cats with claws clipped almost to the quick and it looks horrible.


----------



## Bloodraine5252

My old cat had problems with his claws. The old sheath never came off even though he used a scratching post. It used to make clipping his claws an ordeal as it was really painful for him. Conventional clippers were a no no but using baby nail clippers seemed to help.

Whenever I'm in with Charlie I ask them to clip claws but half the time he doesn't need them done and they never charge anyway.


----------



## Toby Tyler

OrientalSlave said:


> But then they maintain them. The front ones they maintain with a scratching post, the back ones by chewing. I did clip my old cat's claws as he wasn't doing that and they did get too long, but normal claws in a healthy cat get 'so long' and no longer.
> 
> I don't think clipping them affects how they grow, but I do think it affects how the cat maintains them.


Mine use their scratching posts as well, and Cricket goes outside sometimes. So clipping must affect how the cats maintain them. I never cut too close to the quick, but they would be far too sharp for me if I didn't nip off the tip every few weeks. Mine actually seem to be jealous of the cat getting the attention of getting their claws clipped and can't wait for their turn. 

I knew someone who's cat was left in the care of her 20 year old son for several months. He never clipped Moo Moo's claws and they started growing into the pads. You could tell how painful it was as she wouldn't allow me to even touch them.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Bizarre that the claws were growing in - mine have never had that problem, none of them over the 20 years I've had cats. Did that poor cat have a decent place to scratch?


----------



## Toby Tyler

OrientalSlave said:


> Bizarre that the claws were growing in - mine have never had that problem, none of them over the 20 years I've had cats. Did that poor cat have a decent place to scratch?


Probably not now that I think about it. This was a few years ago, but I recall the cat's claws looked deformed and were not normal looking.


----------



## koekemakranka

We'll have to clip this weekend. I only generally do Girly's because she seems to have poor claw inhibition and is constantly hooking them in curtains, carpets, etc. The other two don't seem to have any problems. They have loads of scratching posts, trees in the garden and also a scratching log that Girly uses a lot.
I just nip the sharp tips off as I'm too scared I cut the quick


----------



## Satori

Toby Tyler said:


> Mine use their scratching posts as well, and Cricket goes outside sometimes. So clipping must affect how the cats maintain them. I never cut too close to the quick, but they would be far too sharp for me if I didn't nip off the tip every few weeks. Mine actually seem to be jealous of the cat getting the attention of getting their claws clipped and can't wait for their turn.
> 
> I knew someone who's cat was left in the care of her 20 year old son for several months. He never clipped Moo Moo's claws and they started growing into the pads. You could tell how painful it was as she wouldn't allow me to even touch them.


I only nip the tips of too. They get needle sharp otherwise and I don't want injuries when they play with each other. I prefer to nip the tips off frequently than to cut off a bigger piece every couple of months. I have wondered whether to give the tips a quick stroke with a nail file instead but have never tried it.


----------



## welshjet

Joy84 said:


> First time I got my Mum and a blanket to help ...
> Phoebe was still tiny at the time but got SUPER-CAT power and won the battle


Lol, we did this with Jet and he managed to end up head down. For us its sometimes a battle of the wills - which we do win  but if we are at vets we get them to do them at no charge. Ladt time we warned the vet he would screech like a banshee he made us out to be liars and just sat there 

Lilly is pretty good I hold and OH clips although you have have to dig deep to find claws as she has the most fluffiest pads ive ever seen


----------



## OrientalSlave

Toby Tyler said:


> Probably not now that I think about it. This was a few years ago, but I recall the cat's claws looked deformed and were not normal looking.


I have heard, and I don't know if it's true, that repeated hard clipping can cause deformities. I mean so that the blade is almost through the quick. Mine I only take the tiny sharp point off - 3mm, 4mm, that sort of amount - and it takes them a couple of days or so to fettle them back to their normal condition.

I can see a cat that doesn't have access to thinks to scratch having claw problems.


----------



## jo-pop

I just do them myself, also I started when he was a kitten so he's very easy to do.
I don't think the nails of cats which go outdoor should be trimmed. They need them sharp


----------



## Wiz201

jo-pop said:


> I just do them myself, also I started when he was a kitten so he's very easy to do.
> I don't think the nails of cats which go outdoor should be trimmed. They need them sharp


I agree, mine need them for getting out of the house up to the garden. I have given them a spare tree log to climb up but they still need their claws.


----------



## jo-pop

Wiz201 said:


> I agree, mine need them for getting out of the house up to the garden. I have given them a spare tree log to climb up but they still need their claws.


Exactly. Plus if they need to quickly get away from a dog then they need to be able to scale a fence or tree as quickly as possible.


----------



## notsure

We do both boys using the scissor type clippers (we bought them at our local pet shop), Odin is easy to do, as he likes to snuggle, so we do his then, Oslo is a bit harder, as he will only put up with it for so long, so sometimes it takes a day or two to get all his claws done (once he's had enough I don't bother fighting with him).

I certainly wouldn't be paying £9 to get it done, not when it's so easy to do yourself. While initially I was a little hesitant, after reading the article linked to above (or at least one very similar) I decided to give it a go, and haven't looked back since (the first time I only took the very tips off).


----------



## MollyMilo

jo-pop said:


> Exactly. Plus if they need to quickly get away from a dog then they need to be able to scale a fence or tree as quickly as possible.


Also if a stranger tries to pick them up 

( officer it's the one with the ripped up face, can't miss him if he comes to casualty)


----------



## Wiz201

No sensible person would pick up a strange cat, and if they did and they got scratched it serves them right


----------



## Kitty_pig

We are on a petplan pre paid thingy with the vet covers the cats worming, flea treatments and nail trimmings as well as various checkups every three months I think. Thats £20 a month but tbh to us its worth it to keep the girls healthy and regularly checked, only joined this week :lol:


----------



## Kyria

When I asked my vet to trim my cats paws he wouldnt do it, he said it isnt necessary and I should buy a cat tree etc., Both my cats go outside now so they need nice sharp claws to climb etc.,


----------



## Seventh stars

Wiz201 said:


> No sensible person would pick up a strange cat, and if they did and they got scratched it serves them right


I did the other day 
A cat that lives near me was seriously limping and id seen here in the window of a house a couple of times so i took her her owner to take her to the vet


----------



## carly87

Joy, to help Phoebe settle, pick her up and put her in your lap in the claw clipping position. Hold her there for just a few seconds, then treat her and let her go. Keep doing this frequently so that she doesn't always associate it with clipping, but begins to associate the position with treats instead. Then start to handle her paws, and treat with every touch. Next, clip one claw treat and let her go. Then clip two, treat and let go. It's a slow process, but it works wonders.

I start my kittens at 4 weeks old so that, by the time they go to new homes, they're happy to be clipped.


----------



## Tessah

Ask at your vets to be shown how to do it or make an appointment with ne of the nurses and use the little cat claw scissors they are the easiest with cats


----------



## Alan Biggs

Seventh stars said:


> Went to pets at home (where my vets is)
> To ask if they had anything to trim cats claws they don't sell them for cats :mad2:
> So had to ask my vets and they where like omg you can't do them yourselves, i do my mums dogs (u know cats and dogs are different but same concept!)
> So because reno's and pudseys are that bad i asked how much £9 per cat and indoor cats i suggest you bring them in once a month im not paying £18 a month! (Why are cat post/trees useless
> 
> Don't you think thats expensive?
> How much do you spend on your cats claws?


Whilst our kitty was in the vets having a blood test I asked if they would trim his claws, on collecting kitty I was staggered to see itemised on the £170 invoice was £47 + vat for clipping his claws. It seems vets have a license to charge what they think they can get away with


----------



## buffie

Alan Biggs said:


> Whilst our kitty was in the vets having a blood test I asked if they would trim his claws, on collecting kitty I was staggered to see itemised on the £170 invoice was £*47 + vat for clipping his claws*. It seems vets have a license to charge what they think they can get away with


Really !!!!! I would question that.
Was your cat in for a consultation with bloods taken to help reach a diagnosis,if so then the £47+vat would be the cost of the consult with bloods as an extra.


----------



## Smuge

Thst is absurd. My vet showed us how during the free introduction appointment they give kittens and puppies

Took her about 20 seconds


----------



## Alan Biggs

Stupidity I totally misinterpreted the invoice, clip apparently is the blood analysis and the nail clip was done for free. So the invoice included antibiotic treatment which is reasonable all things considered, please ignore my post on this thread


----------



## buffie

Alan Biggs said:


> Stupidity I totally misinterpreted the invoice, clip apparently is the blood analysis and the nail clip was done for free. So the invoice included antibiotic treatment which is reasonable all things considered, please ignore my post on this thread


Easily done , I did wonder whether there was a mistake somewhere.
Hope the blood results are okay


----------



## LJC675

Phew, that's ok, I hate it when you feel ripped off, glad you got it sorted. Hope the blood tests are ok.


----------



## Guest

Seventh stars said:


> Went to pets at home (where my vets is)
> To ask if they had anything to trim cats claws they don't sell them for cats :mad2:
> So had to ask my vets and they where like omg you can't do them yourselves, i do my mums dogs (u know cats and dogs are different but same concept!)
> So because reno's and pudseys are that bad i asked how much £9 per cat and indoor cats i suggest you bring them in once a month im not paying £18 a month! (Why are cat post/trees useless
> 
> Don't you think thats expensive?
> How much do you spend on your cats claws?


I get claws cut for free because I pay a monthly fee

Oh look, a rhyming poem


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> I get claws cut for free because I pay a monthly fee
> 
> Oh look, a rhyming poem


----------



## Alan Biggs

LJC675 said:


> Phew, that's ok, I hate it when you feel ripped off, glad you got it sorted. Hope the blood tests are ok.


Thank you, he's 15 and we have been really worried for some time that his kidneys were failing as he was drinking water at every opportunity. Good news though, kidneys are ok and he has a bladder infection hence the antibiotic jab. We are so relieved and today he seems back to his old self


----------



## Fannyfanackapan

I clip all of mine, only occasionally, they certainly don't need it done every 2 weeks. Argentium is fine, as are the 2 BSH ladies, Fleaz goes out, so never needs clipping. Lithium screams through it just because & hates having her back feet done. Poppy can be a madam & I must admit I had the vet do them when I first got her because she is a foot snatcher & I was really worried I was hurting her because of the arthritis. Now I just hold her feet tightly & ignore any objections


----------



## lugee

I use a normal standard clipper, not scissors, wait till they are asleep on my knee, spread their paw like someone said and snip the ends. It may take 2 days but it's VERY easy, I wouldn't pay.


----------



## Smuge

We do Tali's every couple of weeks, including tonight. If you have a helper (and a placid cat!) It isnt too difficult


----------

